# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  Thinking about starting TRT

## TimRun

Hi All,

I'm 42 years old, recently I've been tired all the time, losing a lot of muscles and gaining weight and very slow recovery after workouts, So I'm thinking about starting a TRT, my question what is the pretreatment tests I need to do before taking that discussion.

----------


## DustMan

Total Testosterone 
Free Testosterone
Sensitive E2 Assay
SHBG
Thyroid panel
HDL
LDL
CBC
ACR
GFR

Go talk to your normal Doctor first, then get a referal to a Urologist or an Endocronologist. Talk to them, describe your symptoms, INSIST on the blood tests, ask them to talk to you about their experience with HRT/TRT, ask them if they have colleagues that have experience with it that they can refer you to if they don't have enough experience.

The easy route is to just go to a wellness/HRT clinic, they'll give you a script no matter what, it's a money making racket and they don't give two fucks about your health, that's your last resort, don't jump the gun on anything, TRT is a big decision.

I just started TRT recently, it's fucking great, but it's also a headache and the results are good but not anything like a steroid cycle.

Let me know if you have any specific questions.

----------


## kelkel

Take a few minutes and read some of the sticky threads at the top of the forum. Blood work is crucial. Also remember, type of doctor doesn't really matter, just that they understand hormones and treat you as a person, not a number on your blood work.

----------


## Datsunbuff77

My doc said I was low then got a second test with same number and said I didn't qualify for trt. I'm thinking of going to a men's health doctor for full panel in city for second opinion.

----------


## DustMan

> My doc said I was low then got a second test with same number and said I didn't qualify for trt. I'm thinking of going to a men's health doctor for full panel in city for second opinion.


Depending on where you are being under the reference range isn't enough, a lot of Doc's won't prescribe unless you're under 200 and experiencing significant symptoms. Many TRT clinics will give you a script with more than 300 and almost no symptoms, and while that may sound attractive it's shutting down and damaging a lot of young peoples endocrine systems unnecessarily.

----------


## PistolPete33

TRT was life altering for me to be totally honest. It gave me everything I was missing in life. I felt great, had a great sex drive, working out was awesome, etc. It was a PAIN in the ass though always having to inject and plan accordingly. I was religious at first with HCG and then the past few years I only took it sporadically. When I went on I was married with one child and we did not want any more so being fertile was never an issue. Fast forward to now and I'm divorced and have a young fiance. We've decided we want to have kids and it's been a process. I've since come off TRT and dealing with all the struggles associated with that.

----------

